
Ask HN: Has LinkedIn Apply and 3rd party websites overcome applying over email? - clstb
I have been using linkedIn for some months now and have also found my current job through it. Still I noticed that when applying you most of the time get redirected to 3rd party websites or use linkedIn EasyApply.<p>I dislike this because I need to share sensitive information, keep track of accounts, get spammed by notifications and be one of hundred applicants in an UI.<p>What happened to conventional email apply? Would you use a tool that utilizes job search from linkedIn but gives you the ability to apply over email? Does something like that already exist?
======
dewey
> What happened to conventional email apply?

Most of the time these jobs are posted on a lot of platforms, including the
companys own website and not just on Linkedin.

I never had a problem finding an email address of a position by just looking
at the website. If you apply somewhere looking at the website should be part
of your application process anyway.

~~~
clstb
> I never had a problem finding an email address of a position by just looking
> at the website.

This is true, there is no problem finding an email address in general. I am
just wondering why it is not the default way, on LinkedIn at least. Why does
the apply button redirect me to a 3rd party site rather than providing me an
email address?

> If you apply somewhere looking at the website should be part of your
> application process anyway.

I agree though for me that kind of research takes place after getting a first
reply. Researching every companies website manually on the first, cold,
outreach does not seem worth it.

So what I had in mind is a tool that scrapes contact info from company
websites and does the first outreach. Utilizing templates for position name,
company name and likewise, keeping track of applications. Get the benefits of
mentioned 3rd party sites, but removing the man in the middle part of it.

~~~
dewey
> This is true, there is no problem finding an email address in general. I am
> just wondering why it is not the default way, on LinkedIn at least. Why does
> the apply button redirect me to a 3rd party site rather than providing me an
> email address?

Because that's the URL the company decided to put there as it most likely is
connected to their ATS where they can easily track applications and make sure
everyone gets their response, gets screened by the appropriate person. They
could just put an email address there if they want to. It's not really a
Linkedin problem.

~~~
clstb
> Because that's the URL the company decided to put there as it most likely is
> connected to their ATS where they can easily track applications and make
> sure everyone gets their response, gets screened by the appropriate person.

This makes sense, thank you.

